

Show HN: My MVP - This is what I built while learning to Code - carlsednaoui
http://www.roompatible.com/

======
carlsednaoui
Would love to get your thoughts/ feedback.

Clickable link: <http://www.roompatible.com/>

~~~
joering2
like it.

can you elaborate on this: "The score is based on your and others' preferences
and interests and involves more math than most people would ever want to know"

whats your ideas/approach to solving chicken-egg problem?

